# MsSql Express Server 2008



## Landei (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo!

Ich will auf MsSql Express Server 2008 zugreifen, EnterpriseManager funktioniert, aber alle javaseitigen Annäherungsversuche werden mit "Connection Refused" zurückgewiesen. Habe ein einfaches kleines Test-Programm, dass mit SqlServer 2005 problemlos läuft (mit älteren Treibern und auch mit Microsofts pre-release JDBC 2.0).  Der Test ist lokal, also dürfte es nicht an der Firewall usw. liegen. Alles ist ganz standardmäßig konfiguriert, SQL- und Windows Authentication ist eingestellt.
Der SQL-Agent lässt sich nicht starten, aber das scheint laut Web-Recherche ja normal zu sein.

Treiber ist: com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver
DB-String ist: jdbc:sqlserver://localhost:1433;databaseName=Sonstwie

Hat jemand eine Idee?  ???:L


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2008)

Teste mal ob der Port 1433 wirklich offen ist, zB mit 

telnet localhost 1433

Soweit ich mich erinnere, musste dieser nach der Installation des MS SQL Express Servers erst manuell freigeschalten werden, erinnere mich gerade aber nicht daran wo das war.


----------



## Landei (15. Sep 2008)

Hab's gefunden:

SqlServer Config Manager -> Protocols for SQLEXPRESS -> TCP/IP -> Properties -> IP Addresses -> Ports eintragen

Login geht zwar immer noch nicht, aber das Connection Refused ist jedenfalls weg...


----------



## thE_29 (17. Sep 2008)

Btw, wenn der JTDS Treiber auch fürs 2008er funktioniert
http://jtds.sourceforge.net/
würde ich den nehmen. Da die MS Treiber manchmal Probleme hatten (zB konnte ich mit denen bei MSSQL 2005 keine 2 Statements offen haben..)


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

>> Btw, wenn der JTDS Treiber auch fürs 2008er funktioniert 

Tut er


----------



## thE_29 (17. Sep 2008)

Dann sollten die das auf der HP auch mal aktualisieren


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

Beim Download sieht m an es: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=33291



> Open source JDBC 3.0 Type 4 driver for Microsoft SQL Server (6.5, 7.0, 2000 and 2005) and Sybase. jTDS is the fastest JDBC driver for MS SQL Server and is a complete implementation of the JDBC spec. For more information see http://jtds.sourceforge.net/


----------



## thE_29 (17. Sep 2008)

Jo und wo steht da 2008?


----------



## maki (17. Sep 2008)

Achso, 2008, nicht 2005....

Nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------

